
4 Theories About How the FBI Is Cracking the San Bernardino Shooter's iPhone - digital55
http://gizmodo.com/4-theories-about-how-the-fbi-is-cracking-the-san-bernad-1766346763
======
Cypher
gizmodo's days are numbered now gawker media is broke.

